# New Anthem DV2 help......



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello,
Last week I set up a new Anthem DV2 unit and did the initial ARC measurements with 5 mis positions, I found the center channel to be a bit lower than I prefer. I did a second sweep tonight with 7 positions on advanced mode and it does sound better so I wonder if I do the full 10 positions if I will get better results.
My question is once I set the sweetspot I did left and right of that position on room side walls. I did 2 more in rear of room and yet 2 more in front of room near first reflection points. Any owners that can give me advice on where the room measurements will work best would be great.
So far this is a pretty awesome unit, the subwoofer (Def tech supwercube) never sounded so good and the surround steering seems much better than the Lexicon MC8 that is now in my living room system, the Rotel RSP 1068 is now on bedroom duty with a low powered RMB 1066 amp that was in storage.
I still have not messed with the video side of the Anthem and its alot to learn but so far so good. 
A 58in Plasma is used for day use and fold the screen down for movies on Projector so the 2 HDMI outputs are great and the intelligent trigger menu is nice for firing only what I need for each task. I also tried the DAC with an Esoteric DV60 but found the Audio Research Ref3 pre to be warmer for 2 channel music, both sound good in different ways.
I have a Oppo 83 coming tomorrow so after I hook it up I will dig more into video tweaks, I have only used the Esoteric DVD player to upsample DVD and a older Toshiba HDVD unit I bought back in the day.
ok so if anyone can help with ARC and any other tips that would be great. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi chad, very nice processor you have there and the Anthems EQ is supposed to be one of the best, have a read through this as it goes into a little bit more detail regarding ARC's implementation which may help.

 Anthem Room Correction (ARC)


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Generally, with auto-calibration software, the recommendation is to do all the possible amounts of positions in order to get the best results. Definitely take the time to do all 10 when you have the time, I think it'll help out the sound even more. That being said, accuracy and preference don't always equal one another. Some people, in general, like their center channel bumped up, so if even after EQing again, feel free to bump it up if you are still not happy. But, I definitely urge you to give the settings a try to see if you do get adjusted to them. The same goes for the subwoofer output, too. That is very much based on personal preference.


----------

